# Puppy Eating Poop



## Shay97-09

We have an almost 4 month old purebred Havanese. He eats his poop...from what I understand they learn it from their mother as she keeps everything clean for a while and that puppies "monkey see monkey do"? How much longer will he do this..his breath is raunchy! :redface:

thanks.


----------



## dbeech

A couple of things you might want to try, add a tablespoon of canned pumpkin or a teaspoon of pineapple to his food. I think these work because they don't taste once they become waste. Also make sure that you are feeding a high quality food.


----------



## Shay97-09

Our pup is on Iams Puppy Food, as well as he gets 1/4 cup cooked groundbeef/oatmeal mix in the morning. I might try your method, it is soo stinky, and when he licks you its pretty horrible!. Thanks.


----------



## mikeb

Some things you might try is (at least for a while) keep your puppy on leash when you think it is time for poop and take him away from it and clean it up. Thus no poop to eat. Also learn "leave it" command for when you can't catch him. May want to do some kind of training where you substitute a food he likes for the poop and award him anytime he avoids the poop. He may be missing something in his diet but seems like he is being fed well. You may want to check thru your vet for any problems.


----------



## Shay97-09

Yeah, I have used the word "no" when he does bad things....bite,piddle where he shouldn't, chase kitties so I would think by now he would learn -but that poo must taste fabulous. Anyways I will try some things you guys said, see what happens. I stilll love him to pieces though!


----------



## Leslie

Here's a thread w/a ton of suggestions. My Tori used to be a poo eater. But, now at 2 yrs. old she seems to have given it up. I tried many things to get her to stop. The most successful thing we tried was the pineapple, followed closely by using the "leave it" command and just plain picking it up asap! Another thing that has probably had an effect on it is that I switched her to a raw diet.

Good luck!

BTW~ Pictures are appreciated :biggrin1:


----------



## Xtina88

Funny how these little ones seem to be the pickiest eaters ever... then they eat poo. lol


----------



## Kathie

I tried several things and Abby would still get the poop anyway. I agree about cleaning it up immediately and disposing of it. But if this helps at all Abby also seems to have stopped and she is two now and hasn't done it in at least several months and I am thrilled!! What I used to do when I smelled the poop breath was wash her face and brush her teeth and that helps at least takes care of the odor if not the behavior!


----------



## Redorr

As you are working on the behavior, you might want to try Oxyfresh in his water. It is a dental health product. I have used it in Lola's water for 1 1/2 years, and her breath is always sweet. Honest! I can tell when she has been with my neighbors for a few days and drinking plain water. 

I tried everything with Lola - raw diet, pumpkin, Deter, pineapple, Natural Pet enzyme stuff...she is a total chow hound and will eat anything, including poop. The efforts with her food did nothing. It became clear we could only work on it from a behavioral standpoint and not through trying to make the poop less appealing. I think she has grown out of it at 2 1/2. At least no reports lately.


----------

